# Will Lowes truck delivery carry sheetrock and plywood up stairs?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

5 flights is a bit high for a boom truck, but does the building have a freight elevator? 

Bud


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> 5 flights is a bit high for a boom truck, but does the building have a freight elevator?
> 
> Bud




No freight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

As you have already done, ask your local lowes that question. Some will and some will not. According to you, yours will not. 

As you have stated, you can try tipping or paying someone to do the bull work. It's a great motivator and saves your back.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A tip would certainly help but I would expect that there would be a surcharge for that service anyway. If nothing else, it would take a 2-person crew. If you've received both yes and no answers from the same retailer, go with the 'yes' guy. If it's an older building, try to confirm that 4x8 sheets will make the bends in the stairway.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> A tip would certainly help but I would expect that there would be a surcharge for that service anyway. If nothing else, it would take a 2-person crew. If you've received both yes and no answers from the same retailer, go with the 'yes' guy. If it's an older building, try to confirm that 4x8 sheets will make the bends in the stairway.




It'll make the bends. My buddy and I carried up two sheets of ply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If by "five flights of stairs" you mean a five story building , _no way_ will a boom truck lift it that high . 

Either a crane truck or 2 guys "mule" it up there !:vs_whistle:


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

dd57chevy said:


> If by "five flights of stairs" you mean a five story building , _no way_ will a boom truck lift it that high .
> 
> 
> 
> Either a crane truck or 2 guys "mule" it up there !:vs_whistle:




Yes I'm mean people carrying it. Multiple trips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You might get a quote from a drywaller in your area as they are used to handling that stuff. Combine your material costs with those big tips and you might be able to pay for a contractor doing the job.

From another angle, They have the handles that grip underneath the sheets but do poorly going up steps. build your own carrying handle that prevents them from sliding and has 2 handles for the 2 people. The weight isn't that bad if you can get a good grip on them. 2 at a time and 7 trips. Be sure you install the approved thickness. High rise buildings may require 5/8 or more. Above my knowledge base.

Bud


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I put up an ad on craigslist at 10pm offering $180 to carry 13 sheets of 5/8 4x8 up 5 flights. I've gotten over 40 responses. Guess I priced too high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not really, the $180 sounds just fine. Check with your insurance company to be sure they/you are covered in case one gets hurt or they punch a hole in a wall. If any of those respondents are from a company that has their own insurance, even better.

Bud


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Not really, the $180 sounds just fine. Check with your insurance company to be sure they/you are covered in case one gets hurt or they punch a hole in a wall. If any of those respondents are from a company that has their own insurance, even better.
> 
> Bud




Lowes delivery will not bring it past the curb. But I offered them 100 tip and they managed to get it into the elevator and brought my entire order up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Always amazing how a little bit of money can make everyone happy.

Congrats
Bud


----------

